# Husband can't hold a job



## Sowutmo (Jun 25, 2015)

My husband hasn't had a steady job in 3.5 years drives a limo part time and I work full time. Him leaving when I get home leaves me to drive my 15 yr old son to sports etc I'm exhausted this cycle of getting laid off happens every couple of years. He was in sales and obviously isn't good at it. I'm angry all the time and don't understand why a man would let his wife go to work and he won't find a full time job. He's not even looking for a job he's 50 and competing with young kids now. Our money is running out and so is my patience please help


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you know if he is lacking skills or it is due to any learning issues, or he is lacking responsibilities. When you talk, what is the explanation he gives you?. Does he quit or he is fired?


----------



## Sowutmo (Jun 25, 2015)

He's been "laid off" every time


----------



## Sowutmo (Jun 25, 2015)

The biggest skill he's lacking is motivation


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

First, I am very sorry about your situation. I am sure it is very difficult and stressful. That said, if you want to resolve the situation, your approach is not likely to help. 

He needs more confidence, and seeing benefits realizes how good it is to make and spend money. You are doing the opposite showing how uncomfortable it is to think about work since what he sees is criticism, failure, problems.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Is it possible that his lack of motivation is due to something medical? Maybe depression?


----------



## Sowutmo (Jun 25, 2015)

He is most definitely depressed but he refuses to seek help. I have tried countless different approaches to heartfelt talks for the first two years to now just being angry and bitter. Even my teenage son tried talking to him and two days later back to the same ol same old


----------



## LisaKane (Jun 26, 2015)

What are your agreements as a married couple and parents? What are the consequences of not fulfilling those agreements?


----------

